

The Secret Art of Futamura Projection  - silentbicycle
http://www.cubiclemuses.com/cm/blog/archives/000419.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Ouch.

Ouch. Ouch. Ouch.

Please, make it stop.

Actually, don't. I'd forgotten this stuff, and I've recently realised I'm
using a form of it already. If I do it properly and use existing techniques it
might go faster and more reliably.

Deep waters.

